
Show HN: PGet – Chunk downloader for python - h4l0
https://github.com/halilozercan/pget
======
h4l0
Hi HN, I have written this tool 2 years ago to speed up my downloads from
Google Drive shared files. It has a basic functionality and it works but I'm
willing to add different features like custom headers if people show interest.

Edit: a word

~~~
brian_herman
Yes, please keep up the good work!

------
crdoconnor
How does this compare to aria2? (in terms of downloading)

Also, what about resuming?

